# Orange - Updated with more retardedness



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What a useless load of keep you on hold for fucking ages and then put you through to someone with an almost comically poor grasp of the English language, who you know isn't really called Robert and who you have to explain everything to 6 times - wankers.

I think they must have cut their customer service operation over here as every fucking time I have to wait ages to get through to someone.

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Charlie, they cut customer service in the UK a while back.

I used to work there.... :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Even I don't understand them and they are from the same country!!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

TT_Tesh said:


> Even I don't understand them and they are from the same country!!
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


I can agree with that too! My 3yr old son has more ability to hold a conversation that one of these twats!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

ROLF! :lol:

Ever tried having a conversation with them in Gujarati/hindi? I have and it works a treat! 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't get companies' thinking on these things. Customer service inherently requires an ability to speak clearly. What use then is it in hiring people who can't?

Here for instance, The Joker has called into London Underground to buy a return ticket from a TfL ticket sales representative, and has the option of getting a Zone 1 & 2 travel card. It's a scenario familiar to most of us:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> I don't get companies' thinking on these things. Customer service inherently requires an ability to speak clearly. What use then is it in hiring people who can't?
> 
> Here for instance, The Joker has called into London Underground to buy a return ticket from a TfL ticket sales representative, and has the option of getting a Zone 1 & 2 travel card. It's a scenario familiar to most of us:


More time than would would like to know but not from that side of the counter.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Orange told me the reason my phone would not work in hands free in the car (mic only) but would work when held was because a transmitter was down in Horsham (where I live), I pointed out that that may be feasible however such is the nature of mobile phones that I may not be in Horsham but infact anywhere and in reality I was in Reading. She aid, Yeh there's transmitters down everywhere.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fuck me sideways what a disaster area of a company the bunch of useless motherfucking cock heads.

The charger my phone came with didn't work so I phoned up to arrange a new one, after much fucking about pressing buttons and being passed from pillar to post - I spoke to some numbnut with barely comprehensible English who finally sorted me getting a replacement today between 9-1 = sorted, or so I thought

Comes to 3pm and no fucking charger so I phone them up and get transferred from some young lady who spoke beautiful English to some other incomprehensible fuckwit who finally established that the delivery had failed (they delivered a phone here 2 days ago with no problem) then they say 4 days to send out another one - WTF - turns out they had sent out a whole new phone etc etc.

Anyway I am deeply pissed off so asked to speak to a Manager to complain - I am awaiting a callback that will no doubt not materialise .

Useless bunch of complete fuckers

Charlie


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I used to be with orange, well around 6 years ago anyway, I remember back then their slogan was 'The future is bright, the future is Orange'.

Well we are in the future, compared to 6 years ago, and the future is not much buggering brighter is it!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It might be orange though.

But only to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

lazerjules said:


> I used to be with orange, well around 6 years ago anyway, I remember back then their slogan was 'The future is bright, the future is Orange'.
> 
> Well we are in the future, compared to 6 years ago, and the future is not much buggering brighter is it!!!


Brilliant 

Of course the Manager phonecall didn't occur :-( I glued the charger and it seems to be working now - cheap tat :-(

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Heres your manager call charlie:










Thank you please!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I've had a company Orange phone for the last 6 months and it is utterly fucking useless, handy though when the office try to get hold of you and theres no service :wink:

I kept hold of my own O2 number which i've had for the last 15 years for when I actually want to make/receive a call

E


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And there we have it, the solution to all your Orange woes: simply keep a spare phone from another operator for when you actually want to make and receive calls!  This solution also works with the poor reception on iPhones. Simply keep a real phone nearby. :lol:

I had to talk to a call centre today, and encountered another of Man's genius inventions: IP telephony. IP telephony - where the solution to crackly old (i.e. crystal clear) analogue lines is to perform an analogue to digital conversion, send it over IP to the destination losing several packets a second along the way, the convert it back to analogue to pump down the customer's wire with loads of gaps in it and a nasty delay. What could possibly go wrong? :roll:

It's SO perfectly fit for purpose I'm surprised no-one thought of it before, and it's _IDEAL _for listening to half-assed English from a call centre employee in Timbucktoo. :x


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Send the whole lot back to Orange and go to another network or go into the Orange Store in Milton Keynes!!

They will definately take you seriously when you chuck their phone back at them.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Tesh has a point charlie.

They bend over backwards when you threaten to leave etc etc.

The bastard is that you cant even get the issue sorted in store locally as you upgraded/bought contract over the phone.

I would ring them, insist on making a complaint (so that they do go and find supervisor/manager there and then) , and then threaten to leave.

They are useless. Simple. I worked for them, i hated it. We were the only uk based Blackberry support, and the 1st thing every customer said....."thank god im speaking to someone in the uk"

They were even more irate when the UK call centre staff couldnt resolve an issue.... And that happend alot!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

They clearly need to change their slogan to

"The future's Bright, Unlike our Staff"


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> And there we have it, the solution to all your Orange woes: simply keep a spare phone from another operator for when you actually want to make and receive calls!  This solution also works with the poor reception on iPhones. Simply keep a real phone nearby. :lol:


I'll second that. I have an personal iPhone and a work blackberry. In the time it takes the piss poor iPhone to decide if it does want to try and make the call you are attempting I can dial the same numberfrom the blackberry, get through, say what i need and finish...about 10 seconds later the iPhone finally connects [smiley=bomb.gif]

Ant


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Fuck me sideways what a disaster area of a company the bunch of useless motherfucking cock heads.
> 
> The charger my phone came with didn't work so I phoned up to arrange a new one, after much fucking about pressing buttons and being passed from pillar to post - I spoke to some numbnut with barely comprehensible English who finally sorted me getting a replacement today between 9-1 = sorted, or so I thought
> 
> ...


Go into a shop, they give u one for free is you smile sweetly like I do


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As of today there is officially no Orange or T Mobile 

Seems to me that Orange as with most call centres, are full of people guessing at problems (bit like on here), rather than utilising the technical diagnostic systems they have available.



mitch-tt said:


> Charlie, they cut customer service in the UK a while back.
> 
> I used to work there.... :lol:


No they still have UK call centres.


----------

